# Berkley Sabertail Bug



## Jim (May 10, 2007)

Check out the action of this, Seems like it's going to be a hit!

https://www.youtube.com/v/9rHHi4Fe3lc


https://www.berkley-fishing.com/prod.php?k=68301&sk=0&p=PURMPSTB3-BBB


----------



## Anonymous (May 10, 2007)

The movie link don't work


----------



## wingshooter1002 (May 11, 2007)

worked for me. looks awesome. when and where can i buy some?


----------



## Jim (May 11, 2007)

BRYCE said:


> The movie link don't work



Bryce,
What do you see on the screen?

Thanks


----------



## hckystud36 (May 11, 2007)

that thing looks amazing

does anybody know how it is rigged?
here i come basspro


----------



## dampeoples (May 11, 2007)

BPJ, I hear Del's making a mold for these


----------



## Jim (May 11, 2007)

dampeoples said:


> BPJ, I hear Del's making a mold for these



I heard that too! :wink: Im thinking about his 4" mudbug.


----------



## Anonymous (May 12, 2007)

That thing looks fantastic!! I will have to keep my eyes open for those.


fishnfever


----------



## Anonymous (May 14, 2007)

jimmyt said:


> Check out the action of this, Seems like it's going to be a hit!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/v/9rHHi4Fe3lc



This is all I see.


----------



## robalo78 (Jul 2, 2007)

man this bait looks awesome...the monkey is calling me


----------

